# Erfahrungen mit dem HP 27xq



## Leformre (25. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,

Ich wollte einfach mal nachfragen, ob jemand den Monitor HP 27XQ Zuhause stehen hat und mir seine Meinung über den Monitor sagen kann.
Im Netz findet man nicht so viele Reviews... Für 339€ ist er ja auch wirklich günstig im Vergleich zu anderen WQHD Monitoren.

Danke!


----------



## Onechtaries (25. Januar 2019)

Guten Tag,

ich habe den Monitor jetzt seit ~3 Tagen hier stehen, Grund dafür ist vor allem der günstige Preis für einen 144Hz Monitor.
Als subjektiven Vergleich dienen der Viewsonic VG2719-2K und der BenQ GW2765 (Beides 27" QHD IPS)

Mein Eindruck vom HP Monitor ist bisher ziemlich positiv.
Relativ einfach zu bedienendes OSD, allerdings auch mit imho spärlichen Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Damit Freesync erscheint (bzw. in meinem Falle G-Sync einrichtbar wird) muss man zuerst den entsprechenden Bildmodus auswählen.
Leider ist die G-Sync Unterstützung nicht allzu gut, beispielsweise erkannte der Monitor bei Einstellung von 144Hz 
in Battlefield V und Overwatch  kein Eingangssignal mehr.

Nach Einstellung von Helligkeit und Kontrast kommt mir die Farbdarstellung ordentlich vor, in etwa auf einem Niveau mit dem Viewsonic.
Die Blickwinkel sind für ein TN Panel ordentlich, allerdings sollte man dennoch zentral davor sitzen, sonst treten mehr oder weniger starke
Farbverfälschungen aus. Im Vergleich zu meinem 10 Jahre alten 1080p 22" TN allerdings geradezu eine Offenbarung!
Vorteil des TN: Kein Backlightbleeding und IPS Glow. Für mich ein sehr großer Vorteil, da ich leider selbst die mieserable Qualitätssicherung
der 144Hz QHD G-Sync IPS Displays miterleben durfte.
Das matte Coating des Panels ist in Ordnung, Spiegelungen sind nur noch moderat vorhanden.
Der Rahmen spiegelt nicht und auch die grüne Umgebungsbeleuchtung lässt sich abschalten.
Color Banding tritt bei mir auf - Bisher konnte ich es allerdings nur in Steam im Vollbild feststellen, noch nicht in Spielen.
Was Reaktionszeiten und Schlierenbildung angeht kann ich zumindest nichts negatives behaupten, 
allein der Sprung auf 144Hz lässt alles flüssiger wirken.
Zudem hat der Monitor auch Ergonomiefunktionen (Höhenverstellbar, Neigbar, Pivot).

Also im großen und Ganzen bin ich für den vergleichsweise geringen Preis positiv überrascht von dem Gerät.


----------



## Kirby01978 (4. März 2019)

Onechtaries schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe den Monitor jetzt seit ~3 Tagen hier stehen, Grund dafür ist vor allem der günstige Preis für einen 144Hz Monitor.
> Als subjektiven Vergleich dienen der Viewsonic VG2719-2K und der BenQ GW2765 (Beides 27" QHD IPS)
> ...



Bist Du nach wie vor zufrieden mit ihm ? 
Ich habe den kleinen Bruder "25x" seit 3-4 Tagen hier stehen und werde ihn wohl zurück gehen lassen und dafür dann den 27xq kaufen. 
Die beiden unterscheiden sich ja wohl nur nach dem Preis wie es ausschaut. 

War auch am überlegen auf Acer oder Dell zu gehen , so ein großer preislicher Unterschied ist es ja nicht. 
Aber beim Dell soll der Schwarzwert leider nicht so gut sein (ist mir wichtig) und über den Acer (XF270HCU) findet man einfach zu wenig - keine Testberichte.

Was mir an dem 25x z.B. nicht so gut gefällt ist daß man ihn eigentlich nur 1x einstellen sollte, da Profilwechsel instant gespeichert werden. Wenn man dann doch wieder in
den Freesync Modus wechselt muss man alles wieder neu einstellen. 1-2 Profile wären schön gewesen. 
Die Farben / Kontrast sind auch nicht so toll .. aber wenn man ein wenig im Grafiktreiber etc. rumspielt kann ihn ganz annehmbar einstellen. 

Das was mir gut gefällt ist daß er 0 Bleeding oder Clouding hat. Ich hoffe daß es dann nicht auch eine Lotterie wird.  Color Banding ist mir bei dem 25x auch aufgefallen .. allerdings
 nicht so stark und in Spielen sieht man es gar nicht.


----------



## red_devil256 (1. April 2019)

Hallo 
wollte den Monitor auch bestellen. Ist dieses Color Banding sichtbar oder wie kann ich es mir vorstellen? Sieht man das in Spielen garnicht oder? Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen. Danke


----------

